# 2007 Audi TT Retrofit Cruise Control



## Turbohead (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi There,
I've had my TT for just over 2 years now and I have always been slightly disappointed that I didn't get cruise control. I've looked into getting a retrofitted kit and have been quoted £230 installed or £130 for parts, how does that fair with what other people have paid?
Is it difficult to complete?
Does it maintain the speed with braking as well? Like when travelling downhill?

I spoke to a local garage who said it was possible, I also spoke with Audi who said it wasn't possible on pre-2010 models so I'm a bit confused. Any help would be appreciated! :? 

Cheers


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm going to be doing this on my 07 in the next week or so. I have the replacement stalk, and VCDS to re-program.

EDIT: If you do a quick search on 'retro cruise' you'll find a few really good threads with loads of info.


----------



## Turbohead (Aug 27, 2013)

Superb, Where did you get the stuff from? If you could let me know how you get on/if it brakes as well that would be fantastic! Thanks


----------



## chestnutree (Jun 4, 2012)

I had cruise already fitted when I purchased my 07 and I do miss it.

I was quoted the same price as you to have it retro fitted to my 08. They said pre 2010 can have it, but some Audi's need an extra small cable running to the dash installed too.... after further checks they said they believe the TT already has this in place so you only need the stalk and steering wheel column/trim.

In terms of braking, no it doesn't. It only stops accelerating, so unless you're in a low gear where engine braking will help then you won't slow down much. I know some other cars I've driven do have cruise also controlling the brakes, unfortunately the TT doesn't.

Regards,
Nick


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Search on eBay for the stalk, the wire can be made up with a repair wire and the steering console trimmed to suit new stalk

Did mine for £35

Fitted a few for people now and have had to run the cable on all of them

Any TT no matter what year can have cruise control, just make sure you get the correct one

Look at your existing stalk and see how many symbols of headlight are on it

Usually the older style has 2 symbols and the later has 3 
You should match this or have main beam issues

Older style 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... ID=EBAY-GB

Later style

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... ID=EBAY-GB 
On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Rettro -- out of interest, do you know the part number for the lower cowling that fits with the cruise stalk? I would rather buy one rather than cut my own!?

Or anywhere other than Audi that would sell it?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry Barry I don't, I trimmed mine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Where was the 230 quoted? Not had cheaper than 250 quoted myself.

reTTro - where are you located!? 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Leicestershire mate, just off m1 jnc 22

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Turbohead (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey T3zler, it was on eBay. Teesside Audi I think was his name. He's based in Saltburn I think. I'm hesitant to get it if it doesn't brake. I've got the DSG so I was hoping it would keep me in check more.


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Cheers Turbohead. I still fancy this, may look into a further but don't think I have it in myself to attempt it myself.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Honestly mate it's not that bad, once you ran the cable from the Ecu it's bolt off bolt on

Airbag off
Steering wheel off
Remove steering cowl 
Unplug and remove the steering module then the slip ring 
That allows you to remove your indicator stalk 
Then slid in the new one and reverse the above

You will need vcds to programme the car for cruise

If you let me know year & model of your car I can tell you where the additional wire ( if required ) goes to in the Ecu from pin 13 of the steering module

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Don't have vcds. Car is mk2 2010 Quattro tdi though.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Rettro... Thanks for the help via PM last night, some of those clips are a pain in the back side to find!

I got as far as fitting the new stalk and wire to the steering column ecu then as it was starting to get dark I thought I'd leave it until today to do the under bonnet stuff. It's a little weird sitting in a car with no steering wheel!!


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just a quick update to say I've got it all in and working now.

Would have preferred to get it all done in one go, but it's no big deal, went out tonight and ran the wire from the interior to the ECU, I'd already connected it up to the relevant plugs and left the wire coiled up until I had time to find a way through the bulkhead into the engine bay. And instead of running it over to the passenger side and through a grommet, there it a plastic cover just under the wiper motor, 3 bolts and its off. So ran it though there as when it's removed you can literally see into the drivers foot well.

I ended up buying the lower cowling for the new stalk to fit rather than cutting the existing one, for anyone wanting one, the part number from Audi is:

W8J0 953 512 C4 P N/STK TRIM = £29.04 + vat


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cheaper than I expected

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah, I was expect it to be double that!

Cheers for your help over the past few days too, much appreciated.


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Just found this. Interesting to note the below Pin numbers for all models.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... 829wt_1348

TT's will require an ECU wire from Pin 13 on the Steering Controller to the ECU Connector [Pin location below], the ECU wire is now included in our kits.

1.8 Petrol Engine CCDA (ECU T94) Pin 45

2.0 Petrol Engine BWA, BPY, CDMA, CDLB (ECU T94) Pin 18

2.0 Petrol Engine CCTA, CCZA, CESA, CETA (ECU T94) Pin 45

2.5 5cyl Petrol Engine: CEPA (ECU T94) Pin 18

3.2 V6 Petrol Engine: BUB, CBRA (ECU T81) Pin 38

2.0 Diesel Engine: CBBB, CFGB (ECU T94) Pin 64


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings you can get the stalk for cheaper than that seperatly, I paid £60 for mine and then £15 for the ECU wire, trimmed the trim myself or you can buy it from the dealers.

I've done a write up on how to do the install including running the wire to the ECU, just need to get the photos off my phone and I'll post it up by the end of the weekend for those interested!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

Audi work sheets here http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/Audi-TT-CCS-2010.pdf


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

legend139 said:


> Richings you can get the stalk for cheaper than that seperatly, I paid £60 for mine and then £15 for the ECU wire, trimmed the trim myself or you can buy it from the dealers.
> 
> I've done a write up on how to do the install including running the wire to the ECU, just need to get the photos off my phone and I'll post it up by the end of the weekend for those interested!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am interested in doing this also mate as my girlfriend keeps taking the piss that her Hyundai Coupe has it and mine doesn't! lol. But I'm sure I can find the items for cheaper, My only worry is the actual DIY. Always been afraid of messing around with steering wheels with airbags in them. If I wait for you guys to put something together then I might buy the parts, pictures will be very useful as well.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

warmshed said:


> Audi work sheets here http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/Audi-TT-CCS-2010.pdf


Yeah I had a look at this as well, not very informative tbh, especially for someone who's not done anything like this before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> legend139 said:
> 
> 
> > Richings you can get the stalk for cheaper than that seperatly, I paid £60 for mine and then £15 for the ECU wire, trimmed the trim myself or you can buy it from the dealers.
> ...


I'd never done anything like it before including touching the steering wheel and ECU but I'm always up for doing stuff myself even it if is using a guide on how to do it. Stepped out of my zone installing this and I couldn't be happier when I programmed it in and it worked  well worth it just for the fun of doing it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Richings said:


> I am interested in doing this also mate as my girlfriend keeps taking the piss that her Hyundai Coupe has it and mine doesn't! lol. But I'm sure I can find the items for cheaper, My only worry is the actual DIY. Always been afraid of messing around with steering wheels with airbags in them. If I wait for you guys to put something together then I might buy the parts, pictures will be very useful as well.


Now I've done mine, and know where all the little clips and stuff are, it'll be easy next time. I was a little worried about taking the airbag out too, but it's simple, really simple!
The most fiddly part was getting the wire into the plug at the ecu end, but you just take your time and it only takes a few mins.
If you get stuck or want a hand, give me a shout, I might be able to pop round depending on how far away you are?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It always seams a bit daunting the first time you attempt anything but then you realise how easy some stuff is

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in doing this also mate as my girlfriend keeps taking the piss that her Hyundai Coupe has it and mine doesn't! lol. But I'm sure I can find the items for cheaper, My only worry is the actual DIY. Always been afraid of messing around with steering wheels with airbags in them. If I wait for you guys to put something together then I might buy the parts, pictures will be very useful as well.
> ...


I ended up having the wrong pins for the ECU either that or I put the wire in back to front like a nonsense without realising as I struggled putting the wire into the steering wheel side as well ahah, so I had to make the pin fit which took some fiddling around but it works and it's secure which is the main thing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

barry_m2 said:


> Richings said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in doing this also mate as my girlfriend keeps taking the piss that her Hyundai Coupe has it and mine doesn't! lol. But I'm sure I can find the items for cheaper, My only worry is the actual DIY. Always been afraid of messing around with steering wheels with airbags in them. If I wait for you guys to put something together then I might buy the parts, pictures will be very useful as well.
> ...


Thanks Barry, much appreciated. I'll wait to see what guides you have put together and see if I can get hold of the parts as cheap I can and actually get it done myself. Me and my partner always work on my car doing bits and bobs.. she loves it. But if we need any extra hands I'll let you know Barry thank you. We're in and around Newbury area.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

legend139 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Richings said:
> ...


Yes, the clip on the repair wire was different to the one at the engine ecu, but luckily the unused pins that side have a 'blank' clip. So I removed that and just crimped the wire into it. So its' all good.
Then just a bit of soldering and heat shrink to tidy it all up.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Richings said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > Richings said:
> ...


No worries. Do you have the vcds software and cable to program/activate it?


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Nope haha that's something I don't have, Would solve all my problems!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There two kinds of cruise stalk, make sure you get the correct one for your car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Richings said:


> Nope haha that's something I don't have, Would solve all my problems!


Well, it just so happens.... :wink:


----------



## warmshed (Aug 15, 2015)

All bits help and instruction £125? http://vwgolfr32.co.uk/shop/CCS-Audi-A3-8P.htm


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Cruise is £40-£50 
And a repair wire is pennies

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Cruise is £40-£50
> And a repair wire is pennies
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


If they're that cheap I better get looking


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > Cruise is £40-£50
> ...


Does your indicator stalk have 2 or 3 headlight symbols on it ?????

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Richings (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's a cheeky shot of my stalk mate.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Right so your car is pre facelift 
That stalk doesn't have the momentary function 
You need the same 2 symbol one with cruise 
Which is revision B ( 8P0953513B )
If not you'll have issues with main beam

Here you go 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/111775667591 
On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Richings said:


> Here's a cheeky shot of my stalk mate.


As lea said you can do it for cheaper, that's just how much I paid for the stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Right so your car is pre facelift
> That stalk doesn't have the momentary function
> You need the same 2 symbol one with cruise
> Which is revision B ( 8P0953513B )
> ...


Like what I'm still having ahah, but I thought the only issue was to reprogram it so it worked like you showed me?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes providing the steering module allows the coding, not everyone is going to have the same modules

Did you adapt your coding ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Nah mate forgot about it when we programmed it in, going to have to wait till end of October to have a look at it now as work colleagues who did it is working in Dubai for the next month, i better get that opportunity as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

